# Tater Tots Question



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2016)

I was wondering about deep frying tater tots from their frozen state.  I'm concerned ab out how the frozen TTs will react with the oil.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2016)

I wouldn't do it Andy, but then I don't deep fry. I bake a lot of solid frozen Oreida tater tots for the SC, and they need to be baked hotter and longer than the package directions in the toaster oven with a sprayed pan for around 30 minutes. They come out nice and crispy on the outside, and tender on the inside.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 14, 2016)

I would think they would react like any other frozen potato product. Just make sure any visible ice crystals are knocked off, you lower them into the oil slowly, and you don't get your bare arm over the oil.

BTW, if you haven't eaten them deep-fried yet, let me just say they are AWESOME! Our daughter ordered them when we went out our last day back in OH because they are one of the "things" at Hooley House, and she had them before and just love-loves them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2016)

I've only baked them myself, but deep-fried tots sounds fabulous!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2016)

And leave plenty of room in the pot for expansion of the oil! I made fish 'n chips once and was surprised at how much it expanded.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2016)

Where is Jennyma when you need her. She is the Tater Tot Queen. I don't think there is a recipe for TT's that she doesn't know about and how to cook them.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 14, 2016)

It's just like frying any kind of frozen potato.  They spit a bit and bubble up a bit so like said before just lower in slowly and leave room for expansion.  They are great deep fried.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 14, 2016)

A little off topic, but I was down in Philly 2 years ago, and just happened to stumble upon a Food Truck Festival.  Philly has them several times at a different location each time.  Several blocks are shut down, and about 80 + food trucks are there.

We came across " *The Tot Cart*" 
Only serving Tater Tots in various ways and with various toppings.

one example. Totchos ( nachos using tater tots) 

Creative Tater Tots, Philly Food Trucks

It was a real treat


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2016)

Addie said:


> Where is Jennyma when you need her. She is the Tater Tot Queen. I don't think there is a recipe for TT's that she doesn't know about and how to cook them.



Here I am!!  Addie is my PR lady! 

I would eat tater tots every day if I could...  I know a million recipes, none of them good for you.

I confess that I've never deep fried them.  I haven't fried anything at all for 25 years.

But if it were dangerous or messy there wouldn't be directions on the package about how to do so.  Or one would think...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> A little off topic, but I was down in Philly 2 years ago, and just happened to stumble upon a Food Truck Festival.  Philly has them several times at a different location each time.  Several blocks are shut down, and about 80 + food trucks are there.
> 
> We came across " *The Tot Cart*"
> Only serving Tater Tots in various ways and with various toppings.
> ...




It was a real mistake to post this....  Can you say "Grand Theft Auto?"


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2016)

jennyema said:


> ...But if it were dangerous or messy there wouldn't be directions on the package about how to do so.  Or one would think...



Burned!  I guess I should have read the directions.  Thanks Jen.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 15, 2016)

Just drop the Tater Tots in 165 degree oil.  Do not crowd the tater tots.  Let fry until the tater tots float and are just lightly browned.  Remove and drain on paper towels.  Salt and enjoy.

Tater Tots aren't my favorite kind of potato.  I eat them once in a magenta moon (more rare than a blue moon).  When I do eat them, I deep fry them.

I know you'll nail the next batch.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 15, 2016)

Deep fried is the way they are intended to be cooked.   Just as french fries are not as good when done in the oven, the same is true for tots.  If anyone here ever goes to Sonic, they do tots right.  They always arrive hot from the fryer, crispy outside and tender inside.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't deep fry anything.   The only use I ever had for tater tots was in tater tot hot dish.  If you  use any other sauce than cream mushroom soup,  they are better.  Then one day I actually read the package and it said you can bake 'em.  I was perfectly content  doing this,  no added oil  needed --  they must spray them with oil because they come out crispy outside, moist tender innards.  Roll them belly side up halfway through baking for an over-all sun tan.  

Then one day I went to a local beer bar with big screen sports TV's.  They have Deep fried TT's.   Better than French fries and certainly a step or three above the baked ones I make at  home.  Plus they come with all kinds of other deep fried goodness,  like wings.  As close to gourmet as a small bar can get if you request extra wing sauces for dipping.  

If I were to deep fry, I recommend you use peanut oil for frying.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Just drop the Tater Tots in 165 degree oil...



Really??  165ºF Oil?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm guessing that's a typo and he meant 365-degree oil.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm guessing that's a typo and he meant 365-degree oil.



or Celsius...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm with the frying crowd.
My Fry Daddy sits on the stove top under the exhaust fan at the ready for anything that should be deep fried.
That would include tater tots.  We also deep fry french fries and many other foods.
Frying is not unhealthy as far as I'm concerned.  Besides, even if it was, it produces crispier and tastier results.
And lastly, the oven cannot do what a deep fryer can do.  There is no comparison and I don't care how long or high you bake something that's designed to be fried.

Note: Buying frozen foods, I am noticing in the last several years that most all of it is recommended for the oven. "recommended method"
Some are breaded to work well in the oven.
Some things "Tyson frozen chicken products" will over brown in hot oil as they are designed for the oven.
This pisses me off.  I wish they would go back to preparing these frozen foods for deep fryers, not oven baking.
I know restaurants are not baking their fried selections, so someone is still making these things for fryers not ovens.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a question for all of those who deep fry.
I never have done it although I enjoy the occasional deep fried foods when eating out, but I don't want to deal with it at home. I have a very good outside exhaust fan over my stove, but I'm sure that's a problem if you don't.

When you deep fry foods, what do you do with the oil when you're done? Do you use it over and over even after cooking different foods? If so, how do you store it? Assuming home cooks don't deep fry every day, like a restaurant, there must be some tricks besides using an expensive new pot of oil every time you deep fry.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2016)

I fry in a saucepan using corn oil - high smoke point and not expensive.  
After I'm done, I leave the oil to cool then strain it through a men's handkerchief and pour it into a plastic gallon water bottle.  I store it in a cabinet at room temp until I need it again.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 15, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I was wondering about deep frying tater tots from their frozen state.  I'm concerned ab out how the frozen TTs will react with the oil.



After reading some posts here. I'd do it. Just be careful of the ice crystals and temp. We like fried food. In moderation. As Rock pointed out some frozen items have changed so much that your forced to bake them. Take the risk of a chalk taste or paste. That's gross. I'd rather have a decent crispy like fried as intended over baking any day.

Back on topic. Here's another idea. It's a definite TNT. Love tater tots wedges dunked in country gravy with a nice side of fresh ground breakfast patties for breakfast. Quick easy and to the point.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/waffle-this-93594.html


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 15, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I have a question for all of those who deep fry.
> I never have done it although I enjoy the occasional deep fried foods when eating out, but I don't want to deal with it at home. I have a very good outside exhaust fan over my stove, but I'm sure that's a problem if you don't.
> 
> When you deep fry foods, what do you do with the oil when you're done? Do you use it over and over even after cooking different foods? If so, how do you store it? Assuming home cooks don't deep fry every day, like a restaurant, there must be some tricks besides using an expensive new pot of oil every time you deep fry.



They do make home fryers in different sizes to suit a persons needs.
I use mine without using a fan without having any issues.

If you were to buy one, look for one that had a pour spout that will separate the gunk  from the oil. The strained oil can be reused. I don't go past 2. Keep it in a dark cabinet. Mark it with a sharpie indicating what you cooked in it. Ummm, chicken and fish don't mix.

Don't ask how I found that out. LOL!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a nice Europro fryer. It died and I switched to a pot with oil and a thermometer in it. Much easier to use and clean. Never going back.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 15, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I have a question for all of those who deep fry.
> I never have done it although I enjoy the occasional deep fried foods when eating out, but I don't want to deal with it at home. I have a very good outside exhaust fan over my stove, but I'm sure that's a problem if you don't.
> 
> When you deep fry foods, what do you do with the oil when you're done? Do you use it over and over even after cooking different foods? If so, how do you store it? Assuming home cooks don't deep fry every day, like a restaurant, there must be some tricks besides using an expensive new pot of oil every time you deep fry.




I deep fry a bit but when finished I strain through cheese clothe back into the container.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> ...When you deep fry foods, what do you do with the oil when you're done? Do you use it over and over even after cooking different foods? If so, how do you store it? Assuming home cooks don't deep fry every day, like a restaurant, there must be some tricks besides using an expensive new pot of oil every time you deep fry.



If you're frying veggies, either battered or not, the oil can be reused several times (french fries, onion rings, etc.).  If you're frying fish, you find the oil has a fishy flavor.


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I had a nice Europro fryer. It died and I switched to a pot with oil and a thermometer in it. Much easier to use and clean. Never going back.



I have had a Fry Daddy for than eight years. And it has been sitting on the shelf for all that time. I have used it about twice. My granddaughter has used it more than me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 15, 2016)

I deep fry all kinds of frozen potatoes, including tater tots. I put them on paper towels while I am heating the oil to 360F. Then I put them into the basket, close the lid, and lower them slowly into the oil. Once it stops sputtering I open the lid and wait for the tots to float. Then I remove the basket, dump them back on the paper towels and salt them while still hot.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 15, 2016)

DO IT ANDYYYYY! DO IT!!!!

Sorry couldn't let that one get away.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 15, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> If you're frying veggies, either battered or not, the oil can be reused several times (french fries, onion rings, etc.). * If you're frying fish, you find the oil has a fishy flavor.*



I assume then that oil for fish has to be used for only fish? That could explain why the one and only time I ate alligator in NOLA I thought it tasted like fish. Other people seem to think it tastes like chicken.  
Chicken and veggies can share the same saved oil ?


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 15, 2016)

Back when I was single I had a Fry Daddy - perfect for a couple of helpings of fries or breaded shrimp.  I used Crisco so it set up solid between uses.  It ended up at my parent's house at some point, and didn't surface when we were cleaning out Mom's kitchen after she passed.  No idea what ever happened to it.  

Now I don't deep fry very much, so when I do it's like Andy, just a pot on the stove and my probe thermometer.  I think that the only thing I've deep fried in the last 10 years is battered cod for fish and chips, and I usually do the fries in the oven to make the timing work better.  I like some of the seasoned fries that seem to do okay in the oven.

By the way - all the talk about tater tots meant that my wife and I had to stop at Sonic for lunch today while we were in town.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I had a nice Europro fryer. It died and I switched to a pot with oil and a thermometer in it. Much easier to use and clean. Never going back.



That makes perfect sense to me Andy. Besides, the last thing I want or need is yet another "appliance" to fuss with or clean or find somewhere to store.

I'm inspired with the oil info from everyone so I just may give it a try. Thank you.
I adore deep fried fish but not chips, although I'd sure give tater tots a shot!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 16, 2016)

We have a Waring Pro Deep Fryer.  The whole thing comes apart and there's a tiny pour spot in 1 corner of the oil container.  We hardly use it though.  About the only time we use it is once in a blue moon when we have something like an indulgent appy meal with potato skins, wings, fried mushrooms, fried shrimp, tempura meal, etc, etc.  You get the point, a nothing but fried meal.  By the time we're done with frying everything for the meal the oil is toast and gets thrown away.  BTW, if you make a meal like that, you start with the most neutral flavor/smell food and progress to strongest/smelliest.  

On the rare occasions we used to fry just potatoes in it, we'd strain the oil,  put it back in the bottle since it takes a whole big bottle to fill it, and refrigerate until we used it again.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 16, 2016)

DC keeps freezing on me so I'm having trouble editing/adding to my previous post.  

Now, I do what Andy does and use a pot on the stove top, though mostly I don't use a thermometer because I've learned over time the settings on the stove to get the temps I want.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 16, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I have a question for all of those who deep fry.
> I never have done it although I enjoy the occasional deep fried foods when eating out, but I don't want to deal with it at home. I have a very good outside exhaust fan over my stove, but I'm sure that's a problem if you don't.
> 
> When you deep fry foods, what do you do with the oil when you're done? Do you use it over and over even after cooking different foods? If so, how do you store it? Assuming home cooks don't deep fry every day, like a restaurant, there must be some tricks besides using an expensive new pot of oil every time you deep fry.



Never deep fried before?
The Fry Daddy comes with a plastic lid.  Once the oil is cool, you can put the lid on it until you need it again.  My MIL used to put hers in the fridge.
I use the oil several times, depending on the food fried in it.
Foods dredged in flour, then dropped into the fryer are the worst enemy of a Fry Daddy as the excess flour settles to the bottom.
The only bad thing about a Fry Daddy is there is no basket and when you drop food into it, the food goes directly to the bottom before floating back to the top.
So, no. You don't use new oil each time. In fact, I'm certain I have fried more than 10 times with one oil.  I may have to add some though to keep the level. And it sits on the stove top ready.

I actually I have two Fry Daddy's.  One clean in the cabinet always at the ready.



Kayelle said:


> I assume then that oil for fish has to be used for only fish? That could explain why the one and only time I ate alligator in NOLA I thought it tasted like fish. Other people seem to think it tastes like chicken.
> Chicken and veggies can share the same saved oil ?



Its really up to you. I have used the same oil after frying fish for another food and not noticed anything.  I have never had anyone say that the food tasted like anything but the food I was serving.
I'm certain someone with good taste buds may notice. Buts that's not going to happen around here.



Kayelle said:


> That makes perfect sense to me Andy. Besides, the last thing I want or need is yet another "appliance" to fuss with or clean or find somewhere to store.
> I'm inspired with the oil info from everyone so I just may give it a try. Thank you.
> I adore deep fried fish but not chips, although I'd sure give tater tots a shot!



If the occasional draining of used oil, and cleaning the vessel, then adding new oil is a fuss, then by all means continue to bake. The Fry Daddy can be washed in the sink. You cannot submerse it though.
It would seem you would not miss frying at home if you have never done it before.
I can tell you this though. We use ours a lot and we love deep fried foods.

One more thing about fryers in general.  A fryer with basket is the best type as it keeps the food off the bottom of the fryer. This allows you to go even longer without changing the oil.
But the basket type is by far the biggest of the fryers and takes up the most room. I also have no use a for a lid when it comes to deep frying and would not consider one that had a lid.  I have one somewhere around here gathering dust.  Its to big, and requires to much oil. 
A Fry Daddy takes up about as much space as a 3 quart saucepan and uses little oil.

And 99 percent of the time when I do clean my FD, its due to what has settled to the bottom.  Not the condition of the oil. 
I still reuse the oil in many cases after cleaning out the vessel.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the additional info RB. I've been cooking for over 50 years, but no, I've never deep fried anything. It's likely because my parents didn't either. It's always interesting how important specific cooking methods can be for some, but not for others.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 17, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the additional info RB. I've been cooking for over 50 years, but no, I've never deep fried anything. It's likely because my parents didn't either. It's always interesting how important specific cooking methods can be for some, but not for others.



True enough.  But worth a try if your up for it.
You don't need a fryer.  Like Andy said, a heavy deep sauce pan filled half or less with oil will work just as well.
Even with my convection oven, it cannot reproduce what my fryer can.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 17, 2016)

Just remember, deep frying means the food is completely submersed in the oil.  I can deep fry tater-tots in my 11 inch Lodge Cast iron, or in my 8 inch Griswold pan, or in a SS saucepan.  Larger pieces of food of course, require a deeper reservoir of oil and then I use my dutch oven, or my very large flat-bottomed Atlas wok to do the job.  You can save on the amount of oil you use by choosing a pan sufficient to hold enough oil to submerse the food, and allow for the bubbling reaction that occurs, especially when frozen food, which may contain ice crystals.  When water hits hot oil, in causes the oil to boil rapidly, and spit, which if the pan sides aren't high enough to contain the bubbles, the oil can overflow the pan and ignite.  If you make sure the pan sides are high enough, you will have no problems.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2016)

I deep fried some tots for part of tonight's dinner.  They came out great.  Crispy on the outside and just right on the inside.

It's worth doing.  So much better than oven baked.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 19, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I deep fried some tots for part of tonight's dinner.  They came out great.  Crispy on the outside and just right on the inside.
> 
> It's worth doing.  So much better than oven baked.



Glad to hear this report from you Andy. The Souschef is the tater tot guy so he may want to give it a try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 19, 2016)

Kayelle, you had a question about what to do with the used oil.  I use the leftover oil to drizzle over newspaper grade flyers that have been crunched and place under the charcoal holder on my Webber Charcoal grill.  The oil causes the paper to burn long enough to really get the charcoal well lit.  This is much, much faster than using a chimney, and gives me a way to get rid of the used oil.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Glad to hear this report from you Andy. The Souschef is the tater tot guy so he may want to give it a try.



I think it's worth a try.  Directions are right on the package.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 19, 2016)

I had tater tots for dinner last night!

I always bake mine ...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 19, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I deep fried some tots for part of tonight's dinner.  They came out great.  Crispy on the outside and just right on the inside.
> It's worth doing.  So much better than oven baked.



For me its even easier than preheating an oven, then having a cookie sheet to clean up afterwards.
When frying the oil is ready in 10 minutes and the fried items cook very fast.
Then just a paper plate and a paper towel are all you need.
Don't forget to season the moment the food leaves the fryer.



jennyema said:


> I had tater tots for dinner last night!
> I always bake mine ...


 
As most people do.  But some of us don't and that's fine too. 
I grew up with a pot of oil on the stove at all times.  My kids grew up with a pot of oil on the stove at all times. I now have a Fry Daddy filled with oil on my stove top at all times.
Its just part of the kitchen and would be sorely missed if it was to disappear.
That why I keep another one ready to go.  Just in case or when one needs an oil change.

About oil disposal.
Chief, I use left over oil to light my weber too.  But it only takes a few drops and what we have left is much more than that.
Our waste compacting station has a reservoir for used cooking oil as well as used engine oil.
Both are recycled and that makes frying even better. Hopefully they are doing with it, what they claim to be doing!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 19, 2016)

In case you get bored wityh plain ol' tater tots, *Target *has ten, yes ten, different recipes using them.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum... tater tots. I love them fried but they are even more awesome 'baked' in a grill basket on the BBQ. There is no oil to clean up and they cook faster than in the oven.


----------

